# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Как пользоваться поисковиком?

## bert

Он воопще работает? Что не вбиваю-ни чего не выходит

----------


## bert

Форумчане как пользуетесь поисковиком? Там дополнительно куда то нажать чтоль нужно.Всё на английском блин

----------


## dukha

Дык работает же вроде - вводишь текст, жмешь enter и вуаля.

----------


## dukha

bert 	19:55	 Осуществляет поиск по форуму
xD

----------


## bert

Всё,щас вышло  :Big Grin:  Оказываеться нужно быть авторизованым,хотя вроде и до этого я и авторизовано пытался но не вышло.Сейчас все вышло

----------

